# إزالة الأملاح من النفط الخام والمياه المصاحبة



## منذر2010 (7 مايو 2010)

بعد التحية والسلام:
أحب أن أحييي هذا الملتقى والقائمين على إنجاحه على المجهودات التي يقومون بها في مختلف المجالات العلمية سائلا الله لكم التوفيق والرشاد .
أود إذا بالإمكان نبذة عن هذا الموضوع وماهي التقنية المتطورة لهذا الموضوع.
شكراً


----------



## الهندي30 (2 فبراير 2011)

*كل الاحترام و التقدير لكم*


----------

